# Another Wall to knock down



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been dealing with a local print shop for almost 8 months now. The help has been awesome, could not have asked for more.. friendly and all that.

When I first started out, I was told that I need 144 shirts TOTAL to start printing and there would be a $100 deposit fee. So after my designs were complete and green lit, I came back in to get things rolling(144 shirts accumulated)

So I broke up how I wanted to distribute the colors and sizes for each of my designs(5) 

I was then told... "It's 144 shirts PER DESIGN"

So I was like "Well....ok?" This changed everything but I really didn't see it as a problem. I just ordered more shirts because some designs are color specific only and chose 1 design to start off with.

So time goes on and I finally collect the rest of the shirts. I come back in ready to go and have a quote sent to me via email.

This is ALL new to me.. I have researched about printing processes and all that and have become somewhat educated on the subject. Some of my designs are very very detailed and have A LOT going on...but only in one area(Not taking up the whole shirt or anything) 

I have a pretty good sense of where the costs and all that would be around.. but when I got my quote my jaw hit the floor.

I know when something doesn't sound right and my "spider sense" went off like smoke detector in a kitchen full of deep fried food. Here was my quote

To print in 3 locations on 144 shirts the cost will be $9.60 per shirt. There will be a one time set up fee of $285.00(NOT $100!!!) to separate the art and make the screens. I’m not sure we will be able to get all those colors on the sleeve but we can discuss that when you come in. 
The total is $1667.40 without tax. We will require about a 50% deposit of $850.00.......

Someone please tell my instinct is right and that this is a weeeeee bit expensive. If I am wrong, then it will be one hard pill to swallow and it's time to start saving.

One last thing, The print locations would be Front main logo (11 1/2' across, 9 1/2 ' down) A small left sleeve ONLY logo (4' across, 3' down)
and on the back right below the center a logo (1' 3/4 across and 2' down) Around there, really small


I think it is 4+ color


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that 4 plus colors per location or all together? If it's per location, you're getting a great deal.

If you could provide some artwork and/or mockup we could determine what color tshirts, do they need a color change, and an accurate number of colors per location. Also, whose providing the t-shirts, the screen printer or you?


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is 4+ Colors in only 2 locations. I am providing ALL shirts. I put this thread in this section because I was looking into Print Mojo and luckily they are located in my area. 

My MAIN... MAIN.. concern is the quality of the finished product(How the designs transfers over onto the shirts) Just stuck on what to do. I guess shop around elsewhere?


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

When you are screen-printing, you need a screen per color. This takes time and material to make. If you are talking 4+ colors in two locations and I'll assume one in the third, you are probably talking about 10 screens. That comes out to $28.50 a screen for separation and screen making/setup. This is probably about average. It varies between screen printers. Some don't include this as a separate charge but they figure it into the cost per color/qty.

The 144 minimum per design just their business decision. Plenty of printers have lower minimums. A lot of screen printers have minimums of 1 or two dozen. If you have 4+ colors in two locatinos and also another location too, the price will be astronomical to print a dozen. 

Without seeing your designs, it is hard to tell if their per shirt cost was resonable, but it sounds like it could be based on the complexity you describe.

As a shirt designer, it might help you to learn a little about screen printing. You don't have to actually screen print, but watch some YouTubes and understand the process. It will help you "Design for Printabilitly". Minor changes in the design can have big impact on cost, especially on small orders. Screen printing is very versitile, and almost anything can be printed, but if you get super crazy...small orders can cost a ton!

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Another thing to consider, with screen printing, in most cases size of print does not effect cost (ink is really cheap!). Its stricktly number of locations (more is more $$$), number of colors (more is more $$$), number of shirts (more is cheaper). 

A lot of my costomers have a hard time understanding why one little spot of red cost the same as a huge print of black. They both take the same amount of screens (+film & emulsion) and time. Amount of ink is different but that is almost a non-factor, as long as you aren't talking specialty inks.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

That cleared a lot up thanks Nick


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are looking at a small quantities in multiple locations in multiple colours, you will probably need to do a gang sheet of plastisol transfers to get a decent price point...I have to say that sometimes folks expect too much as far as prices and/or quality for such small runs of start up designs...


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

I completely understand how prices go up when dealing with small quantities but for 144 shirts the quote I got seemed extremely high. Just the deposit fee and the one time start up going from $100 to $285 which wasn't explained


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

144 t-shirts isn't that many t-shirts. Maybe 1,000 would give you a bigger discount. I could even see 500 being enough to give you a big discount. 

144 is still a small order.


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahah I am new to this Selanac. It seemed like a lot when I had them all in my possession haha.

Quick update... Got more quotes from another shop

36 piece order @ $29.02 per shirt
50 piece order @ $24.72 per shirt 
75 piece order @ $14.02 per shirt 
100 piece order @ $12.97 per shirt

Thoughts????


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Well you have a choice. $9.60 or $12.97.


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

selanac said:


> Well you have a choice. $9.60 or $12.97.


Good point. Thank you for all the help


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe you should go with a DTG printer. Then you won't have worry about all the screen setup charges.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe the person he chooses won't charge for screens or setup.


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

Sound like DTG could be a possible alternative based on your quantities.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Well he asked for pricing. Could you give him a price?


----------



## Allmetal (Aug 23, 2009)

rcmsellers said:


> Maybe you should go with a DTG printer. Then you won't have worry about all the screen setup charges.


I will inbox you soon for further information


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If he puts his pricing here others may see it and be interested in outsourcing to him.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Dtg all the way. If it turns into larger orders than look at screen printing.


----------

